# I slept hard last night! Then woke up super disoriented and disconnected from ds!



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Has anybody else experienced this?

For the first night in weeks, I actually slept about 3-4hrs straight...and hard! Then when I woke up, I felt so disconnected from ds...freacked about where he was! He was sideways with head by dh...of course I then had to check if he was breathing-heart beating! Is that wierd? I think it's cuz it is so rare when I actually get into that deep sleep cycle...that when I do-it feels like I
ve left the planet! I felt like I had been away from ds for a long time! Such a wierd feeling....

Anyone else BTDT?

mamapoppins


----------



## mamacrab (Sep 2, 2002)

YES! My ds (10 months) usually nurses every 3 hours or so throughout the night, and stays glued to my side when sleeping. Lately he's done a few longer stretches, though- and once when I woke up, he was down by the bottom of the bed, sound asleep. Our mattress is on the floor, so there was no danger, but it was just weird to wake up and think "omg, where IS he??? oh, there he is!!" and of course, checking breathing is automatic for this paranoid mom!







:


----------



## ekblad9 (Nov 21, 2001)

Yes! I do it too. I always check for breathing when I wake up. Esp. from a deep sleep.


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

So good to know I'm not the only one!!!!









And I suppose it is something I'll do for a while....cuz I do remember doing it with dd before ds was born....and I wasn't even sleeping in the same bed with her either!

mamapoppins


----------

